# New Year's Fabric Giveaway



## slinky (Jan 4, 2007)

I know that the giveaway frenzy was mostly combined to the Family board, but I thought I would post mine over here since most people probably won't want it. (Moderators, feel free to move if you think it appropriate). I couldn't get my act together before Christmas, so maybe this will be a New Years giveaway instead.

Anyway, I have tons of novelty fabric perfect for i-spy or jar quilts. I'll cut and send 6.5" squares or a variety of shapes that would be suitable for jar quilts. If you really want smaller sizes, I'll be happy to cut them smaller if you would like. I'll send a minimum of 25 different fabrics with no repeats (unless you want them). 

If you want to be entered in this drawing, reply to this message with your preference from the categories below:

I-spy, suitable for girl
I-spy, suitable for boy
I-spy, generic
Jar quilt (mostly food fabrics)

I'll draw 3 winners on Saturday, Jan 3rd and then mail out the packages the next week.

Merry (late) Christmas to all,

-slinky


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

enter me please and since I want the material to make a crazy quilt type of quilted skirt it doesn't matter to me what shape the scraps are in so just send anything or a selection if I was to win Thanks
Rita


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

Hi Slinky-

Please enter me. I would be most interested in the Jar quilt fabrics. I don't think I have ever seen 25 different food-y fabrics before!

Happy New Year.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh Slinky, how sweet of you. Please add my name to your drawing. I would like either the generic or the jar fabric, whichever you would like to send. That would be soooo neat. Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## Pa funnyfarm (Jun 22, 2002)

What a nice idea! I'd like to be entered into the drawing for the girl I spy fabric please. Thanks!


----------



## AnnieOakley (Aug 28, 2006)

Patches said:


> Oh Slinky, how sweet of you. Please add my name to your drawing. I would like either the generic or the jar fabric, whichever you would like to send. That would be soooo neat. Thanks, Marilyn



Yes it is! Please enter my name too, Thank you and Happy New year.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Oooooh! YES!

I'd like generic I-Spy!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Please enter my name also, I would love any of the above. This is very kind of you


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Please enter my name, too. I am game to try any of them.

Thank you for your generosity.

Mary


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Please enter me too, I have been wanting to make a jar quilt.
Thanks,
bopeep


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh, yes!! Please enter me..what a wonderful idea......I spy boy...Thank You


----------



## HoosierArkyTex (Oct 23, 2008)

Me too please. I would love to have any of them. Thank you so much for your generous spirit.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Your so kind !! Please add me too.....jar or girl please !!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

OH OH OH>. Please add me too.. 

Ive never done a jar quilt or a I spy.. so either would be fine ( girl though on the ispy)

Thank you sooo much!


----------



## Aint2nuts (Feb 18, 2008)

I am new to quilting, however an I spy quilt sounds awesome! Please enter me for a generic I spy (I have two girls and a boy -- and they all love playing I spy!)


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Oh how wonderful. Don't enter me, but I think this is a great idea.


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Oh enter me please. I would be interested in the boy and/or girl fabrics. I have 2 grandchildren. A boy 2 years old and a girl 8 years old I want to make them quilts for next year!!!

Alice in Virginia


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Please don't enter me, either, but I wanted to say what a fun and generous thing to do!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

How generous of you. Please enter my name for the jar quilt fabric. Thank you.

PQ


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Neat idea! Please add me for the jar quilt fabric also. Thanks!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

great idea. Wish I had thought of it!!!

Please add me in!


----------



## countryheart (Feb 12, 2003)

That is a wonderful idea. Please enter me for the generic I-spy fabric. Thanks.

Countryheart


----------



## mythomia (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow, thanks. Please enter me for the generic I spy or the girl I spy.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Add my name, please.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

thank you for thr generous offer this could be a fun item to win so please add my name for the jar or generic i spy


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

HI
Please enter me for the I-spy for girls. Thanks so much and Happy New Year!


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Ohh, add me too! any fabric would be great.


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

please add my name too
any would be fine, boy I spy would be wonderful
and a late merry Christmas to you too
and Happy New year to you.
and thank you for your kindness


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

enter me please, i saw the jar quilts made and i wanna try one!! thank you !! Happy New Year!


----------



## slinky (Jan 4, 2007)

Time for the drawing!! :dance: I really wish I could send everyone on this thread a packet, just to see what you would come up with. But even my fabric stash doesn't have that much in it. And the winners are... <drum roll>

*fellini123
DKWunlimited
OzarkHomesteaders
*

After I looked, I realized I had so much fabric that I drew another person. That person was *Patches.*

Congrats to the winners. I'll PM you to make sure I have a mailing address for all of you. My only request is that you please post photos of whatever you do with the fabric. I love seeing other people's ideas and projects.

-slinky


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Woo hoo I won something!!! And something cool!!! I am so excited!!!!!

I'm sure the grandkids will like the quilt, at least I hope so!!!!!


Alice


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank you you made my day:baby04::sing:

what a wonderfully nice thing for you to do.
many thanks


----------



## countryheart (Feb 12, 2003)

Congrats to the winners. Slinky, it was very kind and generous of you to do this giveaway. Thank you.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I am so excited:bouncy: I can't believe it!!!!!!! Sending pm as we speak!!!!!!!! YaHoo!!! Marilyn


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh too cool! my fabric arrived today, it's critters of every type! zoo animals, cartoon kittys, ducks, monkeys.. you name it!! I can't wait to go through my own stash and start working on a critter quilt!!

Thank you so much!!


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

I received my fabric today, 
I love it,,not sure yet how it will get used but 
I am pretty sure it will be one of the grandsons, christmas gift 
a quilt:rock:

thank you so very much,
your gift is such a blessing.
many thanks, Christine


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Got my fabric today too, slinky. Thank you so much!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to find that jar quilt pattern and get started. Thanks again, Marilyn


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

I still dont have mine.....boo hoo. Oh well I'm sure it will get here soon!!

Alice


----------

